
Education NGO Faces Backlash from Academics After Retracting Essay - randomname2
http://quillette.com/2017/10/31/education-ngo-faces-backlash-academics-retracting-essay-citing-intelligence-research/
======
mo84
pfft...people these days spend more time reacting+reacting to reactions than
on solutions.

